# SUS 500 and Novedex XT



## T Bone (Jan 9, 2009)

Now before anyone starts berating me on the differences between NoLvadex and Novedex XT hear me out.  First of all, I am new and inexperienced to pro- hormones so bear with me.  I recently received SUS 500 and have been on it for 4 weeks- it fuckn works- My bench went from 245 for 8 reps to 295 for 7 reps- and my dumbbell flat bench went from 120 6 times to 130 6 times as well- both my dead lift and squat increased as well but i dont need u power lifters laughing at me- hell i wasnt even taking it right i would take only 1 a day before training and none for off training at first thinking i would be wasting it not realizing that i was probably just fluctuating between high and normal testosterone levels but bottom line it is working and from what I have read it is different than many prohormones before it.  I think it includes 1 or two of the same prohormones as Tren 250  (SUS has 3 prohormones)- At any rate I have three questions-

1) Should, or can I, take another bottle before beginning my pct as a first timer? (i.e. 2 bottles over roughly eight weeks taking into account my idiocy the first two weeks as i took only 1 and sometimes no pills a day)?  

2)Will Novedex XT be a sufficient pct after the two bottles? Or is it absolutely imperative I take 6 oxo or nolvadex? Try to think about this question in relation to SUS 500 if you know anything about it.

3)Will Novedex XT be equally as effective as other pct's in helping me keep and continue my gains?

The reason I ask this is bc i have reason to believe many companies selling SUS 500 are specifically selling the new suspiciously spelled Novedex XT as its pct.

Maybe I am just being optimistic considering I already have my bottle of Novedex xt but i feel like it would be all that was necessary after sus 500- a product lighter on side affects and with properties that take care of some of them (milk thistle for the liver)

sorry for the lonnggg ass post and thanks to any (most likely everyone on this site) more experienced contributors who could share their knowledge with a pro-hormone noob like myself.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

T Bone welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------

